# Crystallized honey in comb - what to do???



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not sure what happened this year except the sourwood flow was a huge fail and my bees packed in something else. Whatever that something else was has now crystallized in the comb and I have 10 to 12 supers of it. I tried extracting and the frames just blow out. These are the supers that become drawn comb in the spring so I need to clean them out someway. Since I will need these in the spring I'd rather not put them back on the hive and hope the bees clean them out over winter. 

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I don't see any other option but to let the bees clean them out.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Try running a hose over them with slight pressure and shake them out. Messy, but I've done it before and gotten a lot out.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I just wonder if you hurried up and put them on the bottom of your hive under the brood nest if the bees would not consider it a flow and reprocess the honey higher into the hive. Kill two birds with one stone. You might get lots of new good honey and the bees might make a bunch more fat winter bees. I don't know if this works but have been thinking it might. I have never tried it but it was sorta my plan to try it if I ever end up in your situation if I am still young and spry enough to still do all that lifting. I am too new to listen to though.
Good luck
gww


----------



## rober (Jun 14, 2011)

put a super out & see if the bees will rob it out.


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I sprayed a few frames today and put them out to dry. I also put some of the frames that "blew out" in the extractor outside for the bees to rob. They robbed honey but left the crystals and practically destroyed the comb that was left. I can't decide if I want to super below the brood nest or just put them on top of the hives and deal with whatever I have left in the spring. I'll probably experiment with a few of both.

The upside - I won't be feeding sugar water this fall.


----------



## jooky (Mar 18, 2016)

how about heating the crystallized honey , comb and all (low heat of course). let it all melt and set in a bucket to cool. the next day the wax would have floated to the top and the honey would be liquid again.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

This may be the wacko idea from some one who should a kept quiet ...
I was waiting to see if any one might suggest putting the honey supers in a van, trailer or vehicle for a bit.
The thermometer in my a/c vent usually reads between 110 & 120F. When I leave work at the end of the day.What temp does beeswax melt?
When I warm crystallized honey this way, it usually stays liquid till I finish the jar.
Let the wax cool to a normal temp, then extract.
Like I said at the beginning, this may be nutty.
Please let us know what you do, and what the results are.
Good luck, ce


----------



## datsdajoke (Aug 17, 2012)

If you can build a "hot box" that is thermostatically controlled you can liquefy the honey in the comb. A few days at approx 110f, with a fan blowing to circulate the heat and the honey will be liquid with the combs intact. I have done this before with honey that sat over winter and crystallized. Worked very well.


----------

